# Management Bible



## fpm (7 يونيو 2008)

Management Bible, 2005-02
by Bob Nelson


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0471705454

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780471705451

Publisher: Wiley

Number Of Pages: 304

Publication Date: 2005-02-01



The Management Bible is the most comprehensive book on the topic of management available anywhere. It offers in-depth coverage of the entire range of essential topics for todayâ€™s managers and supervisorsâ€”from beginners to seasoned veteransâ€”and includes practical, effective solutions for the everyday problems every manager faces. In addition, the book also includes proven tips and tactics that help managers grow into more effective, efficient leaders. Authors Bob Nelson and Peter Economy reveal everything you need to know to keep up with todayâ€™s rapidly changing business environment, including such topics as hiring and firing, motivating employees, development and coaching, delegating authority, communication and teamwork, and much more.

http://mihd.net/aws42d​


----------



## mag20002 (7 يونيو 2008)

مشكور علي الكتاب
برجاء ارسال باس وورد فك الضغط


----------



## fpm (7 يونيو 2008)

pass: ebooksclub.org


----------



## fpm (11 يونيو 2008)

*Project Management Methodologies : Selecting, Implementing, and Supporting*

Project Management Methodologies : Selecting, Implementing, and Supporting Methodologies and Processes for Projects
by Jason Charvat


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0471221783

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780471221784

Publisher: Wiley

Number Of Pages: 264

Publication Date: 2003-02-07



Explore this comprehensive survey of the tools, tips, techniques, and tactics thatÂ project managers need toÂ successfully complete their projects. Seasoned project management consultant Jay Charvat presents a detailed description of each methodology currently available, weighs the advantages and disadvantages of each, and provides a plan for implementation. He includes expert advice on putting the methodologies to use in both individual projects and across the organization and provides detailed guidance on maintenance and support. Buy it today!


http://mihd.net/0ob9nt​


----------



## fpm (11 يونيو 2008)

*Risk Management: 10 Principles 2002-01*

Risk Management: 10 Principles 2002-01
by Jacqueline Jeynes


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750650362

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750650366

Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann

Number Of Pages: 128

Publication Date: 2002-01-16



In the same way as the 4Ps of marketing are a fundamental principle of business theory, this book puts forward the 10Ps of Risk Management as a consistent and comprehensive approach to the subject. The 10Ps of Risk Management offers a holistic approach, bringing together all elements of risk management for managers, safety and environmental consultants, business advisers and students on occupational health and safety and environmental studies courses.The first comprehensive guide to fulfilling the requirements of new legislation on corporate governanceBrings together all areas of Risk Management in one book


http://ifile.it/v8mjqf4​


----------



## حامد الجمال (12 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saaaaaad (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على المجهود


----------



## said454 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## fpm (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*Just Enough Project Management*


Just Enough Project Management
by Curtis R. Cook


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0071445404

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780071445405

Publisher: McGraw-Hill

Number Of Pages: 160

Publication Date: 2004-10-20



Practical, proven techniques for managing today's smaller, more mission-critical projects Managers who can bring projects in on time, under budget, and within specs are among the most valuable and marketable in today's project-driven environment. Just Enough Project Management-- written by globally renowned project management authority Curtis R. Cook--is a quick-hitting, no-nonsense pocket guide on how to successfully handle projects of any size, in any environment. This versatile book's one-of-a-kind, customizable templates free managers from the time-consuming process of having to reinvent basic techniques and methods from one project to the next. Valuable for projects of every size, but especially helpful for today's newer breed of tighter, more focused projects, Just Enough Project Management will help project managers achieve: Greater bottom-line performance Dramatically improved team morale Long-term competitive advantage


http://ifile.it/fg8ua6​


----------



## fpm (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*Getting Started in Project Management*



Getting Started in Project Management (Getting Started In.....)
by Paula Martin


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0471135038

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780471135036

Publisher: Wiley

Number Of Pages: 272

Publication Date: 2001-09



Whether working on an international project for a Fortune 500 company or organizing a family reunion, you need effective project management to ensure timely and efficient completion of projects. This helpful guide offers explanations of everything needed to get started in project management including: how to initiate a project and lead the project team, how to structure the project and plan for resources, how to monitor and track the plan, and how to close out the project. Packed with practical advice, this book includes tips to increase success, reveals common pitfalls to avoid, and presents case studies to show and why project management actually works. Paula Martin (Torrington, CT) is the CEO of Martin Tate, a management consulting and training company. She works with project teams to help them improve performance and has been a consultant on issues related to improving organization performance for over ten years. Karen Tate (Cincinnati, OH) is the President of MartinTate and is a Project Management Professional. She has over twenty years of project management experience and teaches project management to teams in organizations around the world.


http://ifile.it/r31ae2o
​


----------



## fpm (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*Advanced Project Portfolio Management and the PMO: Multiplying ROI at Warp Speed*


Advanced Project Portfolio Management and the PMO: Multiplying ROI at Warp Speed
by Gerald I. Kendall


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1932159029

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781932159028

Publisher: J. Ross Publishing

Number Of Pages: 434

Publication Date: 2003-04



This comprehensive book covers the strategy, tactics, and processes needed for successful project portfolio management. It outlines a road map to unprecedented project management improvement and includes a detailed implementation plan for both strategic planning and a PMO that gives you measurable results in weeks. The authors delineate four processes that get a PMO off the ground much faster, driving bottom-line value almost immediately. It includes real PMO case studies, provides a way to evaluate your PMO, illustrates how Six Sigma and the PMO can support each other and be used to drive bottom-line value and presents the new Theory of Constraints 4x4 method of strategic planning and the Critical Chain Multi-Project Management approach. . This book shows you how to turn a PMO into a value machine.


http://ifile.it/icg5koe
​


----------



## fpm (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*Practical Guide to Software Quality Management (Artech House Computer Library)*


Practical Guide to Software Quality Management (Artech House Computer Library)
by John W. Horch


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1580535275

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781580535274

Publisher: Artech House Publishers

Number Of Pages: 308

Publication Date: 2003-02



For professionals who need to design, implement or manage a quality software program, this volume identifies ten major components that make up a solid program in line with ISO 9001 quality management precepts. This second edition is expanded by over 20 per cent, with updated references, text revisions and new chapters on software safety and software risk management. It seeks to provide the starting points for a standardized documentation system, and better understanding of the individual program components and how they integrate to form the whole system.


http://ifile.it/1l9e7y

​


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي كتاب رائع


----------



## eng_houssam (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك اخي واقترح تثبيت كتبك في مكتبة الموقع


----------



## magda (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
موضوع ممتاز


----------



## eng_houssam (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اللسان عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## eng_houssam (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك اخي


----------



## fpm (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*Quality Management Demystified*



Quality Management Demystified (Demystified) 
By: Sid Kemp 
ISBN: 0071449086 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional - 2005-12-12 
Paperback | 1 Edition | 320 Pages 

Get past the hype to discover what quality management programs really work 

Quality Management Demystified provides the basic terms, concepts, and tools for defining, measuring, and managing quality, from the earliest efforts at quality assurance and quality control, through Total Quality Management, to the rise and possible fall of Six Sigma. 

A great book on Quality Management 
This book describes all of the aspects of Quality Management including Quality Assurance, Quality Control and Quality Standards. It's written in a down-to-earth manner and is extremely easy to read. Overall - an excellent buy! 


http://rapidshare.com/files/27940153/0071449086.rar​


----------



## fpm (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ISO 9001: 2000 Quality Management System Design*



ISO 9001: 2000 Quality Management System Design 
by Jay Schlickman 


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1580535267 

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781580535267 

Publisher: Artech House Publishers 

Number Of Pages: 406 

Publication Date: 2003-01 



Text describes the design rules required to document, implement, and demonstrate quality management system effectiveness in compliance with the latest version of the ISO 9000 International Standard. 


http://mihd.net/ga87s6 
​


----------



## fpm (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*Using Excel: Forecasting, Planning and Budgeting Techniques*

Sue Nugus “Financial Planning Using Excel: Forecasting, Planning and Budgeting Techniques" 
CIMA Publishing; 2 edition | 2009-01-12 | ISBN: 1856175510 | 240 pages | PDF | 3,4 MB​ 
This book covers all aspects of budget preparation, from designing and creating a budgetary control system, consolidating data and working with spreadsheets. 
Now fully updated to include the latest version of Excel, Excel 2007 and for easy budgeting now with access to an online resource of worked examples and spreadsheet templates. The book shows how things are done in Excel 2003 and Excel 2007 to ease transition from the previous version to the new version. Now in full colour throughout to aid quick uderstanding through numerous colour screen shots. 
For those who use Excel on a daily basis in budget planning, this book is a must. It contains a wealth of practical examples, tips, new techniques all designed to help quickly exploit and master Excel to its full advantage and therefore use spreadsheets for more effective management accounting in your firm. 
* covers migration from Excel 2003 to Excel 2007 showing how to do it in both versions 
* new edition now in full colour through out to aid quick understanding 
* practical examples, tips and techniques - exploit Excel 2007 for effective management accounting​ 
http://w16.easy-share.com/1702296683.html​


----------



## eng_houssam (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر كل أخي على هذه الكتب الرائعة وبارك الله بك أخي ولكن حبذا عدم الرفع على الموقع أعلاه لوجود صور اباحية فيه عفا الله تعالى عنا جميعاً


----------



## eng_houssam (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اللسان عاجز ولا يسعني سوى القول بارك الله بك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

لك منى كل الشكر وأكرر طلب زميلى eng_houssam بعدم الرفع على هذا الموقع حتى لا تكون أداه فى نشر المعاصى حفظنا الله وإياك من الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن إنه سميع الدعاء


----------



## fpm (10 نوفمبر 2008)

an other link 

http://www.mediafire.com/?zzfy2jcmmig


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

تم ألغاء الرابط المشار اليه والأكتفاء بالرابط البديل الذى قام الزميل برفع المشاركه عليه مع جزيل الشكر للأستجابه السريعه لتغيير الرابط


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الكتاب أكثر من رائع...


----------



## حسن احمد (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جارى التحميل وبالتوفيق دوما


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## eng_houssam (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanx man ans may be Allah bless u


----------



## eng_houssam (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thank u for the book


----------



## eng_houssam (11 نوفمبر 2008)

really these book are very usueful but one questin,
can you put all the books in one Zip-File and re upload it again ih the forum!!!


----------



## eng_houssam (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanx man and may Allah bless u


----------



## captinramos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## captinramos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## captinramos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captinramos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## captinramos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## captinramos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captinramos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## captinramos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## captinramos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captinramos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaanks dear


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع أكثر من رااائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SAL_SAL_M (3 فبراير 2009)

Fpm

بجد ربنا واحده ييجزيك عنا الخير

يارب احسن نيتك ويجازيك عنها الخير

بجد تسلم يدك


----------



## bryar (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لهذه الكتب القيمة لكن ارجوا ان تعيد تنزيل هذا الكتاب لأنني لم استطيع تحميله مع خالص التقدير لجهودكم العظيمة:

Advanced Project Portfolio Management and the PMO: Multiplying ROI at Warp Speed
by Gerald I. Kendall


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1932159029

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781932159028

Publisher: J. Ross Publishing

Number Of Pages: 434

Publication Date: 2003-04


----------



## Amin Sorour (4 فبراير 2009)

مشاركات متميزه جدا جدا و اضم صوتي للاخ bryar لاعاده رفع الكتاب المذكور اعلاه و ايضا ارجو من المشرفين الافاضل تثبيت الموضوع بالمكتبه​


----------



## mustafasas (4 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

ما شاء الله كتب قيمة ربنا يسهل و نلاقي وقت نتطلع عليها و ربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------



## fpm (9 فبراير 2009)

soon inchallah i'll upload it 
fpm


----------



## asrir (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الهام جدا


----------

